# How to get hens to quit pecking at each other?



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I just picked up 9 sexlink hens. Almost all of them have bald spots on them where they have been pecking at each other. Is there anything i can do to prevent it? I'm really not very chicken-savvy yet! 

Also, the lady i got them from says she only gets 3-4 eggs a day. But she lets them free-range most of the time. I'm wondering if i put a light in their coop and get a rooster if they'll start laying better? Any other suggestions for that?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

A rooster won't help laying, more likely to hinder it.
Give the girls some high protein food. Any meat, or fish or cheap dry cat food will do. A light may help, but sounds like you need to get them thru the molt first.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh really? I always heard that roosters help them lay. Don't really know why, figured it was a hormonal thing! Lol! Maybe i'll hold off on that then! I DO, however, want to let a couple have chicks this spring, so i'll get one eventually!

So when they're done molting do they generally stop pecking at each other? Another question on that same thought...I just brought them home last night, so i'm keeping them in the coop for now to let them settle in. (Is that a good idea?) Are they going to peck at each other more or less if i keep them confined like that? My plan is to let them free range during the day eventually.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They are probably lacking in protein. Once you get enough good quality protein in them, they should stop the pecking.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

roosters dont have any more affect on a hens laying cycle than a man has on his wifes period, they will cycle when they cycle regardless of if there is a male around or not


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

If they don't stop pecking at one another, you can take nail clippers and just clip the end of the beak off. It doesn't hurt them anymore than clipping your nails hurts. Just like nails though, if you go too high up, you'll draw blood. They can still eat and drink, but it breaks the cycle of chronic pecking. Usually, once is all it takes.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

A word about feeding cat food.

If you read the labels, almost every variety has some sort of chicken product in it. I don't know if that squicks you out like it does me, but I just can't do it. Yet feeding a high protein supplement is a great idea to help them through molting. So I checked around on my feedstore's shelves and found EVO Herring and Salmon doesn't contain any chicken. It's 50% protein, 85% meat; and the rest is veggies, vitamins, and minerals. It's in little bitty biscuit shapes, and makes a great scratch feed. And the cats will clean up anything the chickens miss. 

Problems with pecking is how I found this forum, and I'm so glad I did! A little more than a year ago, I'd just gotten some mature layers from a friend who was sick of the mess. Her husband refused to pen the hens, and of course they left skidmarks all over. I should have realized there were aggression problems when these 100% free range hens arrived with a few of them picked, but I figured it might be diet. And after all, they were free, so it wasn't mine to criticize. I'd always had placid RIRs and barred rocks. Never had such issues.

One hen really caught the worst of it from the others, and one day I went out to find they'd pecked a hole in her back the size of a half dollar. So I went searching for solutions. I turned off the lights in their coop. I took away their pelleted feed and replaced it with a crumble, which I understand slows eating and gives them less time to look for mischief. I made a chicken apron for Cora, the little hurt hen, and began separating her for most of the day so she could eat and recover. (Then I found the adorable little frilly chicken aprons on etsy, and of course she got a wardrobe, so that which was next to her wound would be kept clean until she healed.) More protein for snacks in the form of EVO, BOSS, and cooked flaxseed. And I discarded the idea that only commercial feeds could make healthy chickens, although I do feed a commercial organic laying mash as their mainstay. They get good kitchen scraps too.

A friend of mine is also the county's animal control officer. He saw little Cora one day, and Bessie Mae's head, which was mostly bald; and saw how they interact. He'd raised a number of species of birds both privately and commercially, and suggested I also get peepers. I found they were very inexpensive! My horses' chiropractor is also a veterinarian, and he helped me snap them on. 

The difference is amazing. It's like somebody gave them a handful of Xanax. They're as peaceful as any other hens I've ever had.

A caution about peepers though. I use a gravity feeder for their laying mash, and I note that with the peepers on, it's harder to get deep into the little cups. So at least once a day I go out and give it a shake so the little cups fill well. I'm considering some other feeding arrangement so they can get their grub better. 

Interestingly, it's molting time here now; and for the first time ever, I see Bessie Mae has feathers on her head. She looks like a brand new girl!

Sorry this got so long, but I really feel for you. I understand your frustration and worry. I hope there's something here that you can use, that might be applicable. There are a lot of folks here who know a ton more about chickens than I do, but I offer my story because I've recently been through it. I wish you good luck in turning this around!


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

KSAL! Oh my! That cracked me up! I guess you have a good point too!

I will definitely get some crumbles instead of pellets, and get some good protein in them! 

Horseyrider, the chicken in cat food really doesn't bother me. In fact, if i find a cracked egg, i'll throw that too them too. Most animals are slightly cannibalistic in nature, so it just seems normal to me. So i'll get the cheapest cat food i can find with good protein in it, chicken or not! 

Thanks for all the suggestions and advice everyone! Stay tuned for more stupid-chicken-questions from me soon!


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

With the peepers, did you have to put them on all the chickens or only the aggressive ones? I will keep this in mind when I merge my new birds.Thanks


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

GreenSearcher, I didn't put the peepers on the ones who are lowest in the pecking order. I figured they needed any and every advantage in seeing their aggressors in plenty of time to escape. Fortunately, the pecking order has not changed; just the amount of aggression toward the lower flock members.

CNCfamily, my concern with feeding chicken products to chickens isn't about being cannibalistic. Sure, birds will eat other birds. I think of things like BSE (mad cow) in cattle, which is passed by cattle being fed their own species. Since I don't make the cat food with birds I've raised myself, I have no way of knowing about the safety of feeding the birds the manufacturer uses to other birds. I'm sure it'd be fine for cats, but other poultry? I just feel uncomfortable with it.

There are definitely a gazillion different management styles, and you're entitled to yours.


----------



## bam42 (May 25, 2010)

I asked the same question one time and the reply was ( Its a chickens world ). I have two buffs that the whole flock pecks on. I separated the two until they healed up then put them back into general population . I just give them things to hide in they are slowly getting acceptive . And if I have a mean roo or hen that causes trouble in the flock I get rid of them. Its a lot easier to buy a nice one.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Our local grocery store carries a cat food (supplement feed) that contains only sardines and clear gelatin. makes a great and cheap protein treat. But to really keep them distracted, catch yourself a whole fish or two and string them from the rafters so they have to work for their treat. Really keeps their minds (such as they are) off each other  There aren't many fish in our brook....0r I'm a lousy fisherman....and I frequently pick up a bag of frozen smelts to use, stringing up one or two every now and then. First, they are small, and you don't have to worry about the fish rotting before they finish it. A bag will last a LONG time, and it's cheap. And no, their eggs won't taste like sardines  I've also done this with heads of cabbage and lettuce, although since you are trying to increase protein, the fish might be a better start.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

go ouot at night and put vicks on all of their beaks then they all smell the same and they will quit pecking.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just read all your ideas.. My dd has a bunch of red sexlink( I think) and they seem really agressive.. She got a few EE and they killed a couple of them by pecking them to death.. She took the one last one and kept her separate. NOW, she has gotten more EE . They have been grown apart from the "reds" and now that they are bigger she wants to put them together.Will those sex-links peck th less agressive EE again.. Is it just the nature of the sex-links? Or, is it diet?


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

No one answered .. diet?? or genes???


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I had sexlinks in a mixed flock several years back and absolutely hated them. They picked on the others and were noisy. I butched a couple of them and gave the rest of them to the farmer down the road. The rest of the flock lived in peace and harmony after that.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> CNCfamily, my concern with feeding chicken products to chickens isn't about being cannibalistic. Sure, birds will eat other birds. I think of things like BSE (mad cow) in cattle, which is passed by cattle being fed their own species.


Cattle are herbivores, which is the reason the proteins react and cause neurologic/prion diseases. Herbivores are not meant to eat animal proteins, regardless of the source. Chickens/hogs/etc are omnivores, however, so they have the ability to properly handle the animal proteins.

My chickens favorite food is chicken... After we are done picking at the carcasses, they go in the coop. They pick every last shred off the bones.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

charliesbugs said:


> No one answered .. diet?? or genes???


In my experience, diet or overcrowding are the main reasons for pecking problems.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

This is happening in my young flock. It took us a few extra weeks to get the coop done and they started doing this I feel out of boredom. 

They have room now but still bother the one bird relentlessly. Two others have bald spots but I'm not sure if that's feahters coming in or what. 

I want to switch them to a whole grain diet which takes more work to eat. I just gave them about a half cup to see if that helps them do something else. The poor girl that gets picked on is staying in the coop and not coming out when the others are there unless she has to.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

High production birds need high protein. Without it they will eat feathers and act aggressively. Nearly always they will calm down if they are given adequate animal protein. A bird that is on plenty of protein and still aggressive should be culled.

BSE may be linked to copper deficiency.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a couple of doves and learned that if one of them has a spot on her/him, the other will peck at it continuously. Does this happen with chickens? It's like they are bothered by the spot and trying to get rid of it. So far I haven't had a pecking problem with my chickens. I have BO's and RIR's and they seem to do fine together, but I have found this thread interesting. Hope I'll never have to use the advice given here, but it's good to know just in case.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> I have a couple of doves and learned that if one of them has a spot on her/him, the other will peck at it continuously. Does this happen with chickens? It's like they are bothered by the spot and trying to get rid of it. So far I haven't had a pecking problem with my chickens. I have BO's and RIR's and they seem to do fine together, but I have found this thread interesting. Hope I'll never have to use the advice given here, but it's good to know just in case.


 
LOL. When we had the flood, and had to house all the chickens together, the Ameraucanas kept trying to take the "hats" off the Brabanters


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Saw this and thought it might be good to keep the hens busy..Anybody try it yet?????????????A-AHH
I SEE someone has a THREAD about this now.. AND, they have used it!! Thanks.. I saw the block on a website i pulled up somewhere else...Will have to get one now and try it...............
PURINA MILLS 
Star Performers Kidz Korral Blog/Video Clips Media Resources Partners & Links 


Flock Block SunFreshÃÂ® Recipe 
HOME>OUR PRODUCTS>PRODUCTS>FLOCK BLOCK SUNFRESH&REG; RECIPE 

What it is...


Whole Grain Enrichment Supplement

For free-ranging poultry and game birds 
Encourages natural pecking instincts to help reduce cannibalism 
Contains oyster shell and grit 
Available in a 25# block 
Guaranteed Analysis 
Protein, not less than 8.0% 
Lysine, not less than 0.30% 
Methionine, not less than 0.25% 
Crude Fat, not less than 2.5% 
Crude Fiber, not more than 4.0% 
Calcium (Ca), not less than 2.3% 
Calcium (Ca), not more than 2.7% 
Phosphorus (P), not less than 0.65% 
Salt (Nacl), not less than 0.70% 
Salt (Nacl), not more than 1.2% 
Sodium (Na), not less than .35% 

Ingredients:
Cracked Corn, Whole Wheat, Whole Milo, Whole Barley, Whole Sunflower Seed, Molasses, Oyster Shell, Calcium Lignin Sulfonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Granite Grit, Salt, Propionic Acit (A Preservative), Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine, Biotin, Vitamin A Acetate, Nicotinic Acid, Riboflavin, DL-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Cholecalciferol, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K), Folic Acid, Cyanocobalamin, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


Purina and the Chow brand marks are used by Land O' Lakes Purina Feed LLC., under license only in the United States and its territories (including Puerto Rico). 
ÃÂ© 2007 Land O' Lakes Purina Feed LLC All rights reserved. | Terms & Conditions | Privacy Policy


----------



## MissMM (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't seen anyone suggest this yet so at the risk of getting told I'm nutz, I'll suggest it anyway........ I had pecking issues w/our flock & although changes in diet helped, a few were still naked in spots. I decided 'boredom' might be the cause. A friend suggested hanging a few large fishing bobbers (the round white and red kind) in various places around the pen. Not hung far enough for a bird to get strangled, but enough for the chickens to play 'tether ball' with it. Seems to have helped immensely & is very entertaining to watch.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Put a chunk of sod in the coop. They'll be too busy scratching it apart to bother each other.


----------



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

More space would enable the victim to get away from the attacker. A big clod of dirt with grass on it is a great idea. Or if nothing works, get rid of the victim.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I think the Golden Comets (red sex link) are more aggressive than the regular poultry. I bought some the last couple of years, and they are definately meaner. 

The last batch I got are all debeaked. They will stand around the rooster and peck-peck-peck at his feathers continually. But, because they are debeaked, they can't grasp the feather shaft. They get Purina Layena, cat food, BOSS, hog grower, and free-range during the day. It CANNOT be lack of protein. At first, I was unhappy that they were debeaked, thinking that somewhat cruel, but now I think they all (red sex links) should be. 

I have 3 Black Sex-link pullets in with the young birds. I haven't seen any aggression from them yet. If the eggs measure up, I'll be replacing the reds with the blacks.


----------

